# مشاهد من قلب جنة المسلمين



## الملك العقرب (20 يونيو 2009)

*في مكالمة من مجهول لشرطة الاداب*​ 
*




*​ 

*و علي الفور اتت الشرطة بكل طاقتها لتتاكد من البلاغ و داهمت المكان المشبوه*​ 
*



*​ 

*



*​ 
*



*​ 


*



*​ 


*المكان المقصود جنة المسلمين حيث ان بلغ عدد كبير من الجيران عن وجود نشاط مشبوه داخل جنة المسلمين حيث شوهد الكثير من الفواحش من الدعارة و شرب الخمر و الوضوء بيه و ان لاوجود للملابس في هذه الجنة ولا وجود للرب ايضا في هذا الجنة*​ 

*و الان مع الصور الي التقتها شرطة الاداب لبعض المشاهد من قلب جنة المسلمين*
*



*​ 
*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*و بعد ما رات الشرطة ما رات قررت غلق الجنة للابد و نقل النزلاء الكرام جميعهم الي جهنم ليلاقوا العذاب الابدي علي ما اقترفوه في الدنيا و الاخرة ارجوا ان تكوت الرسالة وصلت جيدا و من له اذان فليسمع*​


----------



## white rose (20 يونيو 2009)

*anyway يا ملك هاي هي الجنة اللي هن موعودين فيها

و المشكلة انن مو مصدقين ايمتا يروحو و المشكلة الحقيقية انن مستعدين يعملوا اي شي منشانا

بتعرف شو يعني اي شي ...!!!


و الأنكى من هاد انن مقتنعين انو كل هالفواحش موجودة بالجنة 

الرب ينور بصرن و بصيرتن

هو القادر على كل شي*


----------



## Rosetta (20 يونيو 2009)

*لا تعليق ..
مرررررسي الملك العقرب ​*


----------



## just member (20 يونيو 2009)

*مو فينى تعليق اقولة *
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2009)

جماعة دق المياه مياه.هههه


شكراااااا على  الموضوع  يا ملك


ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 يونيو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *anyway يا ملك هاي هي الجنة اللي هن موعودين فيها*
> 
> *و المشكلة انن مو مصدقين ايمتا يروحو و المشكلة الحقيقية انن مستعدين يعملوا اي شي منشانا*
> 
> ...


 
لا متقلقيش الشرطة قامت بالواجب معاهم مرسي علي الرد الجميل


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *لا تعليق ..​*
> 
> *مرررررسي الملك العقرب *​


 
مرسي علي المرور العطر اختي


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2009)

*..........no comment*
*ميرسي ياكينج بجد*
*يارب الرسالة توصل*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 يونيو 2009)

just member قال:


> *مو فينى تعليق اقولة *
> 
> 
> *سلام ونعمة*​


 
منور يا صديقي مرسي يا حبي علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جماعة دق المياه مياه.هههه
> 
> 
> شكراااااا على الموضوع يا ملك
> ...


 
مرسي يا اخي كليمو بامانة ردم دهشرف ليا المسيح يحميك


----------

